# مجموعة كتب هندسه ميكانيكا باللغه العربيه + مكتبة قيمة جدا



## honey007 (27 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

مجموعة كتب فى الهندسة الميكانيكية جميلة جدا وبروابط شغاله مدى الحياه

أرجوا ان تفيدكم هذه الكتب إن شاء الله

كيف تكون مهندس ناجح

شرح دائرة تكييف السيارة

كومبيوتر السيارة(العقل) وميكانيكيات مهمة

العمرة السنوية في المصافي النفطية

السلامة الصناعية والأمن الصناعي 

تنظيم بيئة العمل بطريقة 5S

المحامل - كراسى المحور - البيرنج - Bearing

تعلم اوتوكاد

طاقة الرياح وآلية التنمية النظيفة

اللحام والقطع بالأكسي استيلين

الفرق بين منظومة التوصيل بالسائل ومحول العزم

خفض الكلفة مع رفع الانتاجية في حقن البلاستيك

الغواصة من التصميم الى التصنيع

الفاصل او القابض الكلتش

شاسية

عالم الغواصات

المحركات وانواعها

صمامات التمدد

الأنابيب وأوعية الضغط

نقل القدرة

انواع الضواغط

لف المحركات الكهربية

التبريد الكهروحرارى

نظام الفرامل عملى

نظام حقن الوقود

التصنيع و الأتمتة و التجميع في الهندسة الميكانيكية

تشخيص اعطال المكيف في السيارة

تحسين أداء محطات الانتاج

شحن وحدة التبريد و اكتشاف التسرب

الارشادات مختبرات التبريد والتكييف

كيفية عمل المحركات النفاثة


ويوجد أكثر من 150 كتاب باللغه العربيه فى تخصص الهندسة الميكانيكية فقط

من خلال هذا القسم مكتبة إقرأ دوت نت - قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية

والجميل فى هذه المكتبة أنك تستطيع إضافة الكتب التى تحبها الى مكتبتك الخاصه ولكن عليك تسجيل عضويه أولا لكى تستطيع اضافه الكتب لتستطيع الرجوع اليها فى اى وقت بسهولة

والمكتبة بها العديد من الكتب فى جميع المجالات


----------



## محمد عبدالله الشبخ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

شكراً كتير ياسيد


----------



## tamimi1234 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على المكتبه


----------



## miam75 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

تسلم اياديك ......


----------



## ali suez11 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

زادك الله من علمه وفضله


----------



## honey007 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لكم جميعا ​


----------

